# What Did These Little Fellas Come Off Of?



## Goldenrod (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2019)

Motorcycle


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 10, 2019)

Do you know if they are 6v or otherwise?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 10, 2019)

I think 6 volt bulbs but it has been awhile since opening.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 11, 2019)

you might think about blacking out the photo of  your government issued identification card, unless you are ok with identity theft and all...


----------

